
2020 TinySeed Accelerator Batch - spking
https://tinyseed.com/latest/2020-tinyseed-batch
======
limedaring
Program Manager here — really excited for the year ahead. I'll watch this
space in case anyone has questions!

------
MattGaiser
I would really love to see CodeSubmit succeed.

~~~
rwalling
I hear you! Us too :-)

------
Cenk
Just a superficial thing, but isn’t it funny that all the companies names are
made up of two words in camel case?

BlueRithm

BuilderPrime

CodeSubmit

DealForma

Reftab (okay that one isn’t camel case)

ScatterSpoke

ScoutDNS

ScrapingBee

SeekWell

SegMetrics

SquadCast

Userlist (also not camel case, although it could be)

~~~
frank2
Trademarks that use camel case are much easier to defend in court than those
that do not.

~~~
Cenk
I did not know that!

I guess having two existing words mashed together also cuts down on the
pronunciation confession - although Serial season one still managed to mis-
pronounce Mailchimp

------
andrewstuart
Can someone help me understand - CodeSubmit gives candidates take home coding
assignments? Isn't that what coding tests are anyway mostly?

What's the alternative - coding assignments done in the employers office?

~~~
domrdy
Hi Andrew - with CodeSubmit we are trying to improve the take-home coding
assignment process for both the candidates and hiring managers. The
alternative to something like CodeSubmit is in most cases a home grown process
that involves a lot of back and forth, emails, public repositories, and
spreadsheets. Our customers prefer seeing short real work samples of their
candidates instead of leetcode-style algorithmic heavy candidate filters.

I'm happy to walk you through the product and give you a short demo if you're
interested, email is in my profile.

------
hckr_news
Hey Rob attended your talk this previous winter. Good to see you on HN

